# Wife and i are available



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

We have wed thru sun off. The only problem is that our Fountain is still in the shop. So if anyone needs a couple, let us know. I am 45 and she is 44. We have all our gear. Will filet, clean boat and split expenses. 409 283 0016 trapper and tracy


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

ps. wife is hardcore and tough....


----------

